# bearbeiten von mpeg oder avi



## Susi (27. März 2002)

hallöle

ist es ein unterschied, ob ich in adobe mit mpeg oder avi Dateien arbeite?

gruß Susi


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. März 2002)

MPEG Dateien sind immmer komprimiert.
Das heißt, wenn du genug Platz auf der Festplatte hast und NTFS, dann arbeite während des schneidens und konvertierens usw. immer mit unkomprimierter AVI.
Diese Riesendatei kannst du, wenn du alles fertig hast dann in MPEG oder besser DivX umwandeln. Wenn du es zwischendurch schon tust, wird die Qualität bei jedem Exportieren schlechter.

Also erst von DV-Cam. Als AVI Dv-komprimiert aufnehmen.

Bearbeiten.

1.) zum Speichern in MPEG:
Als unkomprimierte AVI exportieren.
Diese Datei in Tmpgenc öffnen und in MPEG konvertieren.

2.) Zum Speichern in DivX
Als Microsoft AVI mit Videofilter DivX First Pass Quality Based
Bitrate 1500kb/s.


----------



## Susi (27. März 2002)

man, du bist aber echt schnell!!

Vielen lieben Dank.
P.S. Arbeitest du damit auch beruflich?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. März 2002)

Himmel, das wurde ich schon häufiger gefragt.
Ich bin ein 16 Jähriger Schüler in der 10. Klasse auf einem Gymnasium bei Hamburg.
Mein Freund hat mich mal dazu gebracht mich mit Film zu beschäftigen.
Damals noch analog. Und als ich dann Bekanntschaft mit Premiere und 3DStudio usw. gemacht hab wurde ich heineingesogen  
Dann hab ich noch einen DV-Camcorder von meinem Vater bekommen und seitdem wird einfach alles gefilmt, geschnitten und mit Spezialeffekten versehen. Momentan arbeite ich halt mit meinem Freund daran mich zu klonen. Dann laufen da 3, 4 Bubis in meinem Zimmer rum. Das ist lustig.
Das ist alles rein Hobby aber ich plane schon in die Richtung zu gehen. Wenn ich dann in 3 Jahren ABI hab, erst auf die UNI und dann...mal schaun.


----------



## Kaethe (27. März 2002)

Na,da hab ich das ja mit meinen 23 Lenzen alles schon hinter mir.
Bin nämlich Mediengestalter Bild/Ton und vorwiegend mit schneiden und einsetzen von Special Effects (muss ich aber noch einiges lernen)beschäftigt.  Aber trotzdem kann man nicht alles! Man lernt immer wieder was dazu. Und manchmal denke ich BubiBohnensack weiß viel mehr als ich.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. März 2002)

Schön wärs, wenn ich besser wäre als Kaethe. Lernt man während des Studiums eigentlich noch viel dazu? Kommt man da in Kontakt mit Profischnittsystemen?


----------



## Kaethe (27. März 2002)

Ich habe kein Studium gemacht,sondern eine richtige Ausbildung. Studium ist in meinen Augen absolute Zeitverschwendung. Ausserdem ist es total trocken! Ich habe in der ganzen Zeit (über 3 Jahre) ,7 Monate Praktikum gemacht. Das ist immer eine tolle Erfahrung und man lernt viel mehr als wenn man immer nur die Schulbank drückt. 
Also ich hatte viel mit Premiere zu tun. Dann auch bischen Politische Bildung (Internetrechte usw) , Beleuchtung, die ganze Therorie (Farbenlehre, das menschliche Auge usw), Kameratechnik und so weiter! 

Mediengestalter ist ja im Prinzip nur ein Grundberuf den man durch weiterbildung noch stark erweitern kann. Vom professionellen Cutter bis zum Regisseur!


----------



## Susi (8. April 2002)

Studium ist schon nicht schlecht. weil es später immer als gute Qualifikation dient. Viele Arbeitsgeber achten darauf, daß man ein absolviertes Studium hat,"egal was für eins".
Als alternative, kannst du ja über eine FH (Fachhochschule) nachdenken.
Da ist viel Praxis dabei und Du kannst auch theoretisch was lehrnen.
Ich hab mich jetzt an der FH Design in Dortmund beworben im Studiengang Film/Fehrnsehen Fachbereich Kamera.
Ich glaub sowas könnte auch was für dich sein.

Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Hilfe. Ich hab den Film für die Eignungsprüfung (für oben genannte FH) nun endlich "rechtzeitig" fertig.
Nur muss ich ihn noch auf VHS spielen. Hast Du dafür noch´n Tipp?
Wegen der Auflösung oder welches Format besser ist?

LG Susi

P.S. Man 10 Klasse, ist das ätzend. Da hast Du ja noch den ganzen 
ABI-Stress vor Dir.
War übrigens letztens in Hamburg, hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Kaethe (8. April 2002)

@Susi

Naja,über den Sinn eines Studiums denkt halt jeder anders.
Das es eine gute Qualifikation ist,ist auch klar. Aber das nun unbedingt "viele" Arbeitgeber darauf achten kann ich nicht grade behaupten. Ok,es sind einige,aber von "viele" kann nicht die Rede sein! Ich meine man kann das relativ sehen. Du meinst doch bestimmt nicht das Firmen ein Studium UNBEDINGT vorraussetzen,oder?
Wie schon gesagt is die Praxis für mich das A und O!!
Denn da lernt man meiner Meinung nach am meisten.

Aber eine FH ist wenigstens nicht so trocken wie eine UNI!

PS: Wenn ich mir Dein Alter anschaue bist Du den folgenden Weg gegangen: Lehre------Abitur an der Fachoberschule.....
Richtig?


----------



## goela (8. April 2002)

Kommt darauf an, welches Equipment und in welchem Format Du Dein Projekt erstellt hast!

Gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Wenn Du eine Videoschnittkarte Dein eigen nennst, die einen SVHS- oder Videoausgang besitzt, kannst Du Dein fertiges Filmchen über diese Schnittstellen an den Videorekorder schicken.

2. Hast Du nur eine Firewire-Karte mit DV-Ausgang und eine DV-Kamera mit DV-In, so kannst Du Deine Kamera zwischen Videorekorder und PC hängen und schleifst das Signal über die Firewire in die Kamera und von der Kamera per Videoausgang und Ton in den VHS-Rekorder!
Hört sich kompizierter an als es ist!

3. Über den TV-Ausgang von der Grafikkarte!

Format:
Format: Denke daran, das Fernsehbild ist Interlaced. Entsprechend muss Du Dein Projekt erstellen, da sonst das Bild verzerrt oder der Film auf dem Fernseher ruckelt.
Notfalls mal probieren!


----------



## Susi (8. April 2002)

@keathe
Richtig, nur umgekerhrt.
Ich meine nicht viele im Sinne von "die meisten". Ich war nur erschrocken, das es doch ein Patzen mehr sind als ich dachte. Und das krasse ist ja, daß manchen dabei ja völlig egal ist was man studiert hat oder wie man abgeschnitten hat.

@goela
Was muss ich denn dann im Projekt auswählen?


----------



## goela (8. April 2002)

Was für eine Hardware hast Du den?


----------



## Susi (9. April 2002)

GeForce 4MX440
AMDXP 1700+ 
256 DDR / 2100

Ich glaub an der Hardware kann es nicht liegen


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. April 2002)

Hmm, korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich mich täuschen sollte, aber das sieht für mich danach aus daß sich Susis Video mit kleidsamen schwarzen Balken unten und Oben schmücken wird. Ich habe auch eine GeForce mit Tv-Out, und das ist a) qualitativ nicht so der Brüller und b) immer nur als "Zweitbildschirm" und dann mit schwarzen Balken möglich. Da habe ich mich schon reichlich drüber geärgert.

mfG
Kaprolactam


----------



## goela (9. April 2002)

Also Du hast "nur" eine Grafikkarte mit TV-Ausgang!
Leider fehlt mir da die Praxis, aber bekanntlich geht ja Probieren über Studieren (Gruss an Kaethe  )
Nun, aber habe ich schon einige Filme (divX) über den Laptop mit TV-Ausgang am Fernseher angeschaut. Ob ich letztendlich einen Fernseher oder Videorekorder am TV-Ausgang habe spielt keine Rolle!

Das Projekt könntest Du beispielsweise in 720x576 als AVI rechnen lassen (ich weiss es ist DV-Qualität!).Dann mit dem MediaPlayer oder ähnliches im Vollbildmodus abspielen lassen und es per TV-Out an den Videorekorder spielen.
Noch ein kleiner TIP. Hänge an Dein Projekt noch eine 10sec Dunkelpause an den Anfang. Ist besser, da der Videorekorder 1-2sec braucht, bis er auf Aufnahme geht und den Kopf richtig justiert ist.


----------



## Susi (15. April 2002)

cool danke,

Gruß Susi


----------

